# ATI Tool Question



## Noob (May 3, 2005)

Does ATI Tool permenately keep you card OCed, even when the program is not running?


----------



## W1zzard (May 3, 2005)

no it cant do that


----------



## paapaa (May 3, 2005)

Noob said:
			
		

> Does ATI Tool permenately keep you card OCed, even when the program is not running?



I don't think the program has to be running all the time but you have to run it once when you restart your computer. You can quit ATITool after setting the clocks.


----------

